# Round Goby



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Caught a lot of these yesterday, and... yeah...

just a picture to show you guys.. Invasive species of Canada!

 

There are a few in my piranha tank waiting to be eaten!!


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

WOW!!! NICE  what lake did you catch them in?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

shark said:


> WOW!!! NICE  what lake did you catch them in?


Lake Ontario


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

nice was there ever any sucess keeping them in aquariums? or is it not recomended?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

shark said:


> nice was there ever any sucess keeping them in aquariums? or is it not recomended?


Let just say, they are illegal to keep, if such fish were caught, they needed to be killed and report the finding to wildlife ministry of Canada


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Let just say, they are illegal to keep, if such fish were caught, they needed to be killed and report the finding to wildlife ministry of Canada


 OO thanks for leting me know i dont want that to happen now


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

how big are those?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> how big are those?


big enough to spawn

4" - 5"


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

cool. they r kinda cute. too bad they are invasive


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> cool. they r kinda cute. too bad they are invasive


yeah, they look like mudskipper

I saw them 2 years ago at the same location that I caught these 2 days ago


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

hey. you took your story away...lol, i don' t blame you though


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

http://www.invadingspecies.com/Invaders.cfm?A=Page&PID=8

It turns out that they feast on contaminated zebra mussels. Might not want your fish to consume them.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

overleaf said:


> http://www.invadingspecies.com/Invaders.cfm?A=Page&PID=8
> 
> It turns out that they feast on contaminated zebra mussels. Might not want your fish to consume them.


Thanks for the info

and

they were caught beside Pickering Nuclear Generating Station


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

Haha thats where i caught them with my dad 1 time we went camping.
Well just to tell ya,ive housed these before(3) and to tell ya,i thought they were cute the at first since theyre like mud skippers but after that they terminated my aquarium.If you do wanna keep them then i suggest you get another tank about 5-10g since they grow to be as long as a pen i've seen (or maybe a bit shorter).Make he substrate sand and only put larger plants into the tank.They'll uproot all small plants.Place a few rocks etc. if you want and use a HOB filter even if youre planning on breeding them cause these things are extreamely dirty.Since you caught them it'll take them about 3 days or so to eat cause of the hook that went in their mouth.
You can also hold them too i used to pet mine every once in a while or place my hand into the tank and have them hitch hike 

They eat just about anything.I fed mine leftover earthworms from the fishing trip and after that mealworms.

1 last thing and i think u already know but wanna point out that theyre an invasive species for a reason and so dont house them with other fish that are not atleast 2 times bigger than them.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I would highly advice removing them from your piranha tank. I really wouldnt trust any freshwater wild fish as food (parasites etc), but a fish caught in the polluted lake ontario is a double no no.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Hitch said:


> I would highly advice removing them from your piranha tank. I really wouldnt trust any freshwater wild fish as food (parasites etc), but a fish caught in the polluted lake ontario is a double no no.


I removed them ^^



flashback3003 said:


> it'll take them about 3 days or so to eat cause of the hook that went in their mouth.
> You can also hold them too i used to pet mine every once in a while or place my hand into the tank and have them hitch hike
> 
> They eat just about anything.I fed mine leftover earthworms from the fishing trip and after that mealworms.
> ...


I use minnow trap, no hook no injury


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

ahhh smartXD

did u make the bottom sand based?=)
whatcha feeding them rite now?


----------

